# A Big Thank you



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

I have been a member here now for a couple of years and would like to take this opportunity to Thank all the admin and mods for making the forum such a great place to come for anyone interested in mice, whether it be pet mouse owner, feeder breeder pet breeder or exhibitor, the advice is given without any prejudice.

Once again a Big THANK YOU to all those that give their time behind the scenes to make this such a great forum, and to all those that although not part of the management team still find the time to help those with conforting words and advice.


----------



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

I completely agree with you, a well run forum that caters for all aspects of the hobby.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I enjoy the fact that the forum is not confined to one type of breeder/keeper


----------

